# How is your 2013 season going? Mine? Not so good...



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

4 races. 1 podium. 2 crashes. 1 frame destroyed. 1 set of shifters destroyed. 2 cracked helmets. 2 ER visits. 4 broken ribs. 1 broken clavicle. 2 punctured lungs. $1000's spent on gear and medical associated costs and lost income. 1 family vacation cancelled and 1 very pissed off wife. I don't blame her but after years of no incidents I'm just hoping this is bad luck. 

My fitness was so much better than last year I have to admit I am a bit depressed. I was training hard and on target power wise to do ok this year (for me imho). It's hard to think about the fact that this fitness will slide. I think it will be possible, wife willing, the end of summer/fall might be good! I remain hopeful... 

Hope you guys are fairing better!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That sucks man. Hope you heal quickly and can get that form back fast.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Mine hasn't started yet ... First ITT is in a couple weeks.

With that said ... Dang, that's a rough start to a season. Last year mine was somewhat similar aside from the massive injuries you've suffered already.

I hope you take your time to heal up correctly ... the race season is generally long, so you will have time to come back later in the year, but pushing it can be detrimental in the end. Good luck and heal well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Racing doesn't start for another 2-3 months, although my local area tends to be lax about getting the schedule solidified. This bothers my OCD a little. 

Training has been adequate and power numbers seem to be good so far. (Knocking on wood) I've been pretty healthy this winter and hit my weight goal about a 2 months early, which wasn't hard since I'm a little more disciplined in the off season now that my metabolism is starting to slow down.

Bummer about the crashes. Hope you heal up. This reminds me why I really prefer time trials.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I decided at the last minute to skip the first circuit race of the year last Sunday. There was a big pileup on the finishing straight. One of my group took it but I'm not too sorry I passed.

If I can figure out how to post the video I will


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

_4 races. 1 podium. 2 crashes. 1 frame destroyed. 1 set of shifters destroyed. 2 cracked helmets. 2 ER visits. 4 broken ribs. 1 broken clavicle. 2 punctured lungs_

I'm sorry to hear it. I broke a bone at the end of last year. It was frustrating. It was depressing too, especially when I was accustomed to the endorphin release of cycling. My advice: Find another outlet! 

And while you're recovering, post some pictures up of your injuries. 

Here is a video of a friend's crash: Giro di SF 2011 (E4/5) w/ crash out - YouTube

Same friend having more bad luck in another crit: Berkeley Crit 2012 E3's w/ Some Crash - YouTube


My season started off well. I built a pretty big winter base and got on the podium last weekend.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Ouch, that is a really rough start. I do wish you a quick recovery. And be careful the wife. Been there done that, got separated. Not good! 

My season starts at the end of April, and training is going very well, cranking out 14-15 hour weeks on the spin bike. No crashes so far, but if there is a way to fall off a rock solid CycleOps 300 Pro, I might just find it. :blush2:


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Some of the harsh realities of racing on the road. Sometimes i feel that the reason I mix disciplines (MTB, road, and Cross) is to reduce the probability of serious injury, since it reduces the amount of road racing I do. 

Mountain and cross racing are MUCH safer than road. (softer surfaces and lower speeds). 

This season I'm concentrating on cross racing so will be doing crits only this road season. Will start base miles next month.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Knock on wood, I haven't cost myself that much money or personal injury in the 16 years I have been racing, mostly mountain bike.
Our race season starts in mid April, I'm not even close to being ready right now.

Sounds like you need a break already


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Best of luck on your recovery. That reminds me why I'm on the trainer during the winter- so I'm stronger than most of the field in the beginning of the season when everyone's bike handling skills are the weakest.

Don't push the recovery or the wife's patience.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Woody, man that's a rough patch. 

On the bright side if there is really is one from all that, the late season races will tend have fewer racers with better bike handling, plus you'll now be looking at a program to peak when everyone else is fried. Heal fast.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! I'm down here in AZ so we do start early for the record.

The hardest part about all this is I feel like I've let the family down. It hit me when my wife asked me to consider giving up racing. I don't think I will but I will change who I ride around and may just stick to masters races and leave the 1/2 crits to the kids.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

I fell off the rollers in the garage the other day. Colorado racing season doesn't start until early April, and my first focus event isn't until late may / early June.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> I fell off the rollers in the garage the other day. Colorado racing season doesn't start until early April, and my first focus event isn't until late may / early June.


I'm shooting for an hour a day on the trainer. I don't know how you cold weather people stand it? Tons of respect to all of you. Good music I guess?


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Trying to rehab from PFPS/Chondromalacia. Been 4 months and I still can't ride for 40 minutes without pain. That is all while throwing down 100W. 

Yeah, I use a power meter to track 100W.

So now I am starting the "eat until I love myself" plan.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Clyde250 said:


> Trying to rehab from PFPS/Chondromalacia. Been 4 months and I still can't ride for 40 minutes without pain. That is all while throwing down 100W.
> 
> Yeah, I use a power meter to track 100W.
> 
> So now I am starting the "eat until I love myself" plan.


Sorry man! I have a buddy with the same problem and can't seem to get going either. I think he's been on and off the bike for 6-8 months now. Looking into prolotherapy which I know nothing about...good luck!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

eh give yourself time to heal and don't break your mind trying to "preserve fitness". You'll be fine with the base you built, that stuff is the last to go away.

Heal quickly. I'm sorry your wife isn't supportive of your racing. I'm mixed on this; I mean, I get it for families with kids, but if your spouse doesn't wholeheartedly support your passion in good and bad and you can't easily communicate about it, well... idk man. My husband is a bike race nut, too. We've both talked about what "the worst could happen" scenarios and we're both on board with it.

probably not helpful but peace - lfr


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

woodys737 said:


> Sorry man! I have a buddy with the same problem and can't seem to get going either. I think he's been on and off the bike for 6-8 months now. Looking into prolotherapy which I know nothing about...good luck!


OUCH. 6-8 MONTHS!? Crap. I keep thinking I am turning the corner, about twice a week. And then boom. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

First race for me was this past weekend, closest I v come to hitting the ground in a race. 

2013 Triangle Velo Winter Speedway Series 1 - YouTube


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Clyde250 said:


> OUCH. 6-8 MONTHS!? Crap. I keep thinking I am turning the corner, about twice a week. And then boom. Rinse and Repeat.


Clyde don't loose hope from my post. I just chatted with the guy tonight and he's had surgery but failed to heed doctors orders about post op healing prior to riding. He did some other stupid things to prolong his suffering. As any internet thread goes the truth is rarely conveyed easily or accurately. My post included


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> eh give yourself time to heal and don't break your mind trying to "preserve fitness". You'll be fine with the base you built, that stuff is the last to go away.
> 
> Heal quickly. I'm sorry your wife isn't supportive of your racing. I'm mixed on this; I mean, I get it for families with kids, but if your spouse doesn't wholeheartedly support your passion in good and bad and you can't easily communicate about it, well... idk man. My husband is a bike race nut, too. We've both talked about what "the worst could happen" scenarios and we're both on board with it.
> 
> probably not helpful but peace - lfr


Great advise and always good to read regarding losing fitness. I, like most obsessed amateurs, get it all wrong thinking we need to be all hard core when the body needs the majority of energy just to heal. 

My wife has been so supportive for 20 years of marriage that it was just a departure from the norm that freaked me out. Years before our marriage she quickly realized ER visits/rehab were part of the deal that came with my ski racing obligations. 

I've always wanted to get into motocross. Maybe I'll sell the bikes and get into that.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! I'm down here in AZ so we do start early for the record.
> 
> The hardest part about all this is I feel like I've let the family down. It hit me when my wife asked me to consider giving up racing. I don't think I will but I will change who I ride around and may just stick to masters races and *leave the 1/2 crits *to the kids.


This is interesting as whenever a person mentions racing in Cat 4 or 5 everyone always talks about how dangerous these categories are and how it is so much safer in Pro/1/2. They always forget to mention that road racing is inherently dangerous and crashes on the road are not always forgiving.

Sorry for your bad luck. Hope you mend quickly.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> I'm shooting for an hour a day on the trainer. I don't know how you cold weather people stand it? Tons of respect to all of you. Good music I guess?


I simply prefer it to the cold, the misc patches of black ice, and 20mph+ northern winds in the country. What was hard was spending time on the trainer last summer due to a newborn and a new computer system at work. I was really bummed that I couldn't ride outdoors during that time. Somehow I got a TT win. I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

jspharmd said:


> This is interesting as whenever a person mentions racing in Cat 4 or 5 everyone always talks about how dangerous these categories are and how it is so much safer in Pro/1/2. They always forget to mention that road racing is inherently dangerous and crashes on the road are not always forgiving.
> 
> Sorry for your bad luck. Hope you mend quickly.


As an average cat2 the 1/2 crits are charged with a different makeup than the masters or 3,4 5's. Meaning, from my n=1 experience, an 18 y.o. cat 1 or 2 trying to make a name for himself might try something more aggressive than what you'd find in a masters race. And to be fair us older guys have our moments too. The 1/2 races are a lot about getting the right mix of riders in the break and it gets pretty aggressive shuffling the deck multiple times before the group is content or it's obvious a pack sprint will happen.

With that said, I've seen some crazy things in masters but overall it's just a smoother, different type of race. As for cat 3, 4 or 5 racers, it just a mix of things that makes it a bit different. IME incidents occur more because of a racers over reaction to another riders mistake/line/jitters that causes problems. Obviously, a squirrel will cause problems just that more experienced riders react less or pick them out sooner before something happens. I guess crashes happen for slightly different reasons imo but as to frequency? Not sure. 

Last weeks incident was caused by a junior trying to make an insanely stupid move on the inside to move up during the last corner with 100-150m to go. He took out 6 others in his move. I never saw it coming but others said when he hit the corner he immediately lost tire traction, went down and slid into my wheels which being 2nd wheel caused a chain reaction behind. I would put this one in a class of its own. He has a rep for being too agressive and/or taking unnecessary risks.

For you more experienced riders please speak up and teach/inform inexperienced riders if they are doing something that puts others at unnecessary risk. If you get yelled at (I have) try an let your ego go and learn from the experience. Many times the yelling is well intended and not meant to put you down but make an immediate point (law of intensity) for you teacher types. Interestingly, this doesn't happen nearly as often mountain biking which is part of the negative rep roadies get. I for one don't yell but will chat with the guy after or during a break if during a group ride. It doesn't happen very often and I usually make a suggestion to do it another way to be safer to others riding around the guy.

For example, on a Tuesday night world practice crit a rider was having trouble staying with the group, yo-yoing off the back 1/3 and hitting the inside corner with too much speed/braking hard then getting gapped and standing to sprint to close the gap. Real hard to follow to say the least. The group could be about 5 wide around the corners and I simply made the suggestion that this rider follow me on the outside for a few laps to experience a much different line/speed/braking perspective. We moved off the back to the first 1/4 or so as well. Made all the difference and probably averted an incident.

I for one always appreciate when more knowledgable or experienced guys help me out even if my ego gets bruised.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

After 3 years completely off the bike, I will be starting back in the E3s this month. They say "it's like riding a bike", and that may be true, but it's not like actually racing a bike where you never forget. Your fitness does not remember. I wasn't completely sedentary over my 3 year absence as I ran a little and did a half-marathon, but I really was completely off the bike for all 3 years. 

I have now been on the bike since late July so I've had that much time to try to establish a base again. I just started intervals only 2 weeks ago. I really don't have any idea how my body or current fitness is likely to react to an E3 field, but I'm hoping for the best, and starting out with a road race. Part of me imagines, conservatively, that this year will mostly be a wash and will be more about reengaging, but then another part of me hopes that I can make it back to my former fitness much faster.

Best of all, no crashes and no flats in training since July. That just has to be a good omen.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Dislocated my shoulder last weekend cross-country skiing when I fell going downhill. Its getting better but I'll have surgery soon and will have to be off the bike for more then a month and rehab is 6 months. So more or less I shouldn't race this year :-/ and it will be a while before I can even ride outside again. Plan to stay on the trainer as much as I can.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> I've always wanted to get into motocross. Maybe I'll sell the bikes and get into that.


As a guy who raced MX from age 9 to 19, that would be a great decision, if you want to be single again  I know a few guys who I raced with back in the 1980s who got back into MX (when they had kids who started to ride) and all of them are walking wounded most of the time. That is truly a young man's sport!

I hear what you are saying about Masters versus P/1/2 racing, I've raced both well into my 40s. However, and I'm trying to be not too judgmental here, Masters events that are M 1/2/3 can have some guys who are equally as dangerous as the cat 2 junior looking to make a name. With the rise in popularity in cycling, there are more than a few 40+ guys who are strong and move up quickly into cat 3. These guys can be pretty sketchy in a Masters field, especially if the field is really strong and they are at their limit.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

As a routine follow up I saw the trauma Doctor and Orthopedic Surgeon last Thursday. I was originally told 4 ribs but the final images show 8 fractured ribs. Not many more to break for crying out loud. The good news is the pneumothorax has healed. Still hard to breath deep. The Orthopedic Doctor took some images and while the clavicle shows a pronounced gap it is in a good position to heal well. No need for surgery. His words. 

I'm 2 weeks post crash and feeling pretty good. I can get dressed, bend over, spin on the trainer, even do light core work and leg work in the weight room w/o much pain. In the last couple days it feels good to let the arm hang straight down but still hurts to raise (attempt to raise) arm over head. The healing power of the body is truly amazing considering I could barely walk, get out of bed or go to the restroom 2 days after the crash. Next check up on the 21st of February. 

No word from the guy that took me down. I see he's back racing already. I told myself I wouldn't hold a grudge but I'm left with a super negative opinion on this guy. It will be really interesting to see if he even has the balls to talk to me when our paths cross.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Your post has me a little nervous about next season. 

So far, I'm wrapping up build 1 and feeling really good.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Your post has me a little nervous about next season.
> 
> So far, I'm wrapping up build 1 and feeling really good.


This last incident was just pure bad luck. I have given it a lot of thought and after just two short weeks I can not wait to get back to racing. My final thought is if I crash again when on the ground I will try and have the presence of mind to stay in a ball to avoid or lessen the chance of injury from others running into my torso. I'm pretty sure the I would be back right now if it was just a simple crash to the pave. Getting hit after the fall did the damage.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Woody, sorry to hear about the rough early season. 

Your description of the incident sounds like why a lot of older guys in my area who could still race 1-2 move to masters. The masters crit is almost as fast but less aggressive than the 1-2. Guys realize that going down and being out of racing, work, family, etc. isn't worth it or they'd just rather race against folks who really know what they're doing and not have to deal with the 18-20 year old making stupid aggressive moves.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Woody, sorry to hear about the rough early season.
> 
> Your description of the incident sounds like why a lot of older guys in my area who could still race 1-2 move to masters. The masters crit is almost as fast but less aggressive than the 1-2. Guys realize that going down and being out of racing, work, family, etc. isn't worth it or they'd just rather race against folks who really know what they're doing and not have to deal with the 18-20 year old making stupid aggressive moves.


Yep. That's it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Young and old, pro and n00b, people make mistakes during races. Exertion and race adrenaline make sh!t happen.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Woody, sorry to hear about the rough early season.
> 
> Your description of the incident sounds like why a lot of older guys in my area who could still race 1-2 move to masters. The masters crit is almost as fast but less aggressive than the 1-2. Guys realize that going down and being out of racing, work, family, etc. isn't worth it or they'd just rather race against folks who really know what they're doing and not have to deal with the 18-20 year old making stupid aggressive moves.


Thanks and I hear you. I usually race a masters then the 1/2 to get two races in. Maybe I'll switch to two masters races if possible. I don't think I'm ready pass on the 1/2 races yet simply because I have a ton of friends who race there and I have it in my head it really helps my racing to race with that group. Same with week end rides. Pretty darn social for me but the potential for accidents is maybe higher than a race. Not going to give those up yet either so we'll see.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Young and old, pro and n00b, people make mistakes during races. Exertion and race adrenaline make sh!t happen.


+1 ime.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Since 2/2/13 I've raced eight times: 2nd, 23rd, 7th, 1st, 4th, 5th, 3rd, 4th.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Since 2/2/13 I've raced eight times: 2nd, 23rd, 7th, 1st, 4th, 5th, 3rd, 4th.


That's awesome. Masters?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Had my first race two weeks ago ... a 20k ITT.

Finished with a time of 27:25 (27.12 mph average speed) ... took 2nd in the 40-49 category and had the 11th fastest time on the day.

I set a PR on the course by 22 seconds. This is usually one of, if not, my worst TT placing of the season ... So I'm off to a good start. Now I still need to lose about 10 pounds and put another 10-15 watts onto my FTP


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> Had my first race two weeks ago ... a 20k ITT.
> 
> Finished with a time of 27:25 (27.12 mph average speed) ... took 2nd in the 40-49 category and had the 11th fastest time on the day.
> 
> I set a PR on the course by 22 seconds. This is usually one of, if not, my worst TT placing of the season ... So I'm off to a good start. Now I still need to lose about 10 pounds and put another 10-15 watts onto my FTP


Nice Wookie! While you're measuring watts I'm gauging how well I'm doing by crazy sh!t like the ability to wash my hair with both hands. Sleeping on both sides. Waking up with weird pain/numbness less than 4X/night. 

10 and 10 should be a no brainer for you...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> That's awesome. Masters?


No, just luck.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My first race of the season is this Sunday. I have a 40km hill climb. I lost about four weeks of training due to asthma, weather, family obligations and mechanical issues. I really needed those four weeks. I am now a really good climber, but I used to be excellent. Grrrrr!


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

Woody,
I can relate. I've raced as a 1 since I was in my mid-20s (now quite a bit older). I find that master 1-3 fields are smoother (with a few noted exceptions) and, we all have families and work to go to so the risk taking is much less. Here, they are almost as fast as the p12 races, just a bit shorter. I find I don't "need" to battle for that wheel or take risks like I used to and I see more general caution in the master's fields. It's hard to "let go" of racing with the "kids" but I've opted for a 30/70 balance, in favor of masters. 

I hope recovery is going well. I crashed hard 1 1/2 years ago (luckily in the fall). My wife found me in the ER with lots of morphine in me. Not happy  Was off the bike for 5 months (I had shattered my humerus). Your body has to work very hard when it's in "recovery mode" so don't push it too early and take it slow on your way back. The instinct is to push it because of the time off the bike, but I've learned the hard way, that is not the best, especially now that we are older and recover (in all senses of the word) much less quickly. 

Good luck and speedy recovery!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

DMH2979 said:


> Woody,
> I can relate. I've raced as a 1 since I was in my mid-20s (now quite a bit older). I find that master 1-3 fields are smoother (with a few noted exceptions) and, we all have families and work to go to so the risk taking is much less. Here, they are almost as fast as the p12 races, just a bit shorter. I find I don't "need" to battle for that wheel or take risks like I used to and I see more general caution in the master's fields. It's hard to "let go" of racing with the "kids" but I've opted for a 30/70 balance, in favor of masters.
> 
> I hope recovery is going well. I crashed hard 1 1/2 years ago (luckily in the fall). My wife found me in the ER with lots of morphine in me. Not happy  Was off the bike for 5 months (I had shattered my humerus). Your body has to work very hard when it's in "recovery mode" so don't push it too early and take it slow on your way back. The instinct is to push it because of the time off the bike, but I've learned the hard way, that is not the best, especially now that we are older and recover (in all senses of the word) much less quickly.
> ...


Good advise. Knowing how slow to take it is key. 6 weeks post injury now. On the bike a little but, definitely not the same. Just a strange sense of general malaise...


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> 4 races. 1 podium. 2 crashes. 1 frame destroyed. 1 set of shifters destroyed. 2 cracked helmets. 2 ER visits. 4 broken ribs. 1 broken clavicle. 2 punctured lungs. $1000's spent on gear and medical associated costs and lost income. 1 family vacation cancelled and 1 very pissed off wife. I don't blame her but after years of no incidents I'm just hoping this is bad luck.
> 
> My fitness was so much better than last year I have to admit I am a bit depressed. I was training hard and on target power wise to do ok this year (for me imho). It's hard to think about the fact that this fitness will slide. I think it will be possible, wife willing, the end of summer/fall might be good! I remain hopeful...
> 
> Hope you guys are fairing better!


are you D H?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

nhluhr said:


> are you D H?


Me? No.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> On the bike a little but, definitely not the same. Just a strange sense of general malaise...


this may sound a little "woo" so take it as you may, but considering the time of year is it possible that you're running a little low on things like Vitamin D and/or potentially a bit more stressed than usual owing to anxiety over being "behind" on training? Having your season thrown off course can affect some neurochemical and physiological factors beyond just feeling behind the curve on fitness. Like I said earlier, don't break your mind trying to force "normal" if it's only causing you stress and frustration. Might be worth getting your tires kicked at the Dr. with a physical / bloodwork set, if that's a reasonably do-able prospect. My $0.02, worth what you just paid for it.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

lonefrontranger said:


> this may sound a little "woo" so take it as you may, but considering the time of year is it possible that you're running a little low on things like Vitamin D and/or potentially a bit more stressed than usual owing to anxiety over being "behind" on training? Having your season thrown off course can affect some neurochemical and physiological factors beyond just feeling behind the curve on fitness. Like I said earlier, don't break your mind trying to force "normal" if it's only causing you stress and frustration. Might be worth getting your tires kicked at the Dr. with a physical / bloodwork set, if that's a reasonably do-able prospect. My $0.02, worth what you just paid for it.


Thanks loneranger. No it doesn't sound too woo and it's really good advise. I'm in AZ so lots of sun and had complete blood work done while in the hospital late January. Everything looked normal and I should say just prior to the crash I was getting close to my "numbers" of old and training really well (season is a bit early down here). So...

I think what I'm feeling is just normal considering my age and how many bones cracked, swelling and general trauma from the accident. Given it takes a bit of energy to heal I probably loaded too much too quick. TSS for the previous 6 weeks looks like this (approx): 0, 0, 0, 0 300, 500 and just started week 3 of base today...Was hoping to get a nice block of 800-ish TSS before I restart the interval work but, I'll just chill out a bit longer. Every other person down here is coming down with late season flu so it could easily be associated with that as well.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> Me? No.


Sorry, your injuries just sound exactly like what happened to one of my teammates.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

First season since 2009. First time even riding a bicycle since 2009. Back in the saddle since July. First race, 33rd out of 100 in the E3s. Second race, 12th out of 100. 4th place on the horizon? Gimme those power climbs, and I'll make it happen.


----------



## Cross_Reference (Nov 27, 2012)

woodys737 said:


> That's awesome. Masters?





Local Hero said:


> No, just luck.


Possibly the most unintentionally perfect response to that question...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Any of you guys have nasal problems? I seem to have a blood vessel that swells when irritated, which is generally when I do a bunch of cold weather cycling. I was half-tempted to race this weekend, but my left nostril is really swollen. It hurts a bit. The big issue is that I feel really plugged up. My doc said she could hit that vessel with silver nitrate and fix that. I am regretting that I had previously declined.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That sucks. No luck with the nasal strips?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> That sucks. No luck with the nasal strips?


Actually haven't tried it when I have this much swelling. It has never been this bad. Previously it seemed to be exacerbated with sub-zero riding weather and a head cold. I'm only riding into low 50's (without adjusting for windchill) and no illness to speak of. My dad seems to think it might be due to the dry conditions in the 'ol hospital, which might be true. It's generally so dry in the winter that you can spit and it won't hit the ground. 

Yesterday, I don't think a nasal strip would have helped. I could probably get it to about 50% of normal today with a nasal strip currently. Definitely calling the doc on Monday to see sometime next week. Still irritated at myself for not taking care of it last fall. 

Kidding, but I'd think Pantani might have a workable solution to my problem. LOL, I might consider if these were my A races.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Stinks to hear that dude, I wish you well on your recovery and hope you get back at it. Me, well my first race was a huge 70 man field that no one wanted to work and break it up for close to 60 miles, it was 19mph to 31......back to 19....I tried to get off the front a few times and realized it was in vain. Then 200 meters out it was a dangerous 70 man sprint, to give me 14th over all and how I was able to get that good was beyond me, as I was back pretty far from last break away attempt.
Not sure if my race season is over or not, but I have a deflated right lung and going thru extensive tests to figure out what is going on. They characterized it as a spontaneous Pneumothorax and they placed a tube in hopes to see if the lung has a hole in it. I have another race this coming weekend, and pray I can do fine and not cause any issues at the same time.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> *Kidding, but I'd think Pantani might have a workable solution to my problem. LOL, I might consider if these were my A races.*


Pantani did like one topical vasoconstrictor in particular.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

scottzj said:


> They characterized it as a *Spontaneous Pneumothorax* and they placed a tube in hopes to see if the lung has a hole in it. I have another race this coming weekend, and pray I can do fine and not cause any issues at the same time.


Scott, I hate to heart that. I fixed the post for you. Spontaneous meaning there is no real identifiable reason. I think you fit the risk factor of male between 20-40 years of age. Also, you must have lost too much weight because some references note that is is more common in tall, VERY THIN males. 

Heal up first. Then race. We still have a long season ahead of us.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

jspharmd said:


> Scott, I hate to heart that. I fixed the post for you. Spontaneous meaning there is no real identifiable reason. I think you fit the risk factor of male between 20-40 years of age. Also, you must have lost too much weight because some references note that is is more common in tall, VERY THIN males.
> 
> Heal up first. Then race. We still have a long season ahead of us.


Thanks bra! Typing too fast I guess. I have lost over 135 lbs in the past few years but I had a really bad illness last year about this time where my lung wasnt functioning correctly. I thought I was healed from this, but apparently the doctor said it has been ongoing since then. So all the asthma issues I have been dealing with at my local doctor were not the problem it was deeper. They have given me 3 possibilities, hole in lung, hole in the esophagus, or hole in aorta (not really a hole in the aorta rather a separation of the layers of the aorta causing blood to seep out of the aorta and between the layers of the vessel).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

jspharmd said:


> Pantani did like one topical vasoconstrictor in particular.


Rick James tells us it was a hell of a drug, too.

Apparently I had a few ulcerations on my left septum. My doc hit it with some silver nitrate. Stung for a few minutes and made me tear up a bit. It's already 100% better than it was earlier this morning. 

Bummer I missed the crit. I could have placed quite well because it was poorly attended (cold as @#$^@).


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> As an average cat2 the 1/2 crits are charged with a different makeup than the masters or 3,4 5's. Meaning, from my n=1 experience, an 18 y.o. cat 1 or 2 trying to make a name for himself might try something more aggressive than what you'd find in a masters race. And to be fair us older guys have our moments too. The 1/2 races are a lot about getting the right mix of riders in the break and it gets pretty aggressive shuffling the deck multiple times before the group is content or it's obvious a pack sprint will happen.
> 
> With that said, I've seen some crazy things in masters but overall it's just a smoother, different type of race. As for cat 3, 4 or 5 racers, it just a mix of things that makes it a bit different. IME incidents occur more because of a racers over reaction to another riders mistake/line/jitters that causes problems. Obviously, a squirrel will cause problems just that more experienced riders react less or pick them out sooner before something happens. I guess crashes happen for slightly different reasons imo but as to frequency? Not sure.
> 
> ...


I somehow missed this post before. Really good advice and I like your approach to "coaching" less experienced folks.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

Woody,

Hope you heal up, sucks to be sidelined. I was taken out by a wide truck mirror a few years ago, broken shoulder and an expensive ER visit.

Started racing this season at 45. Did the early bird program here in Fremont. Placed 6th, 4th, 1st and 4th in those races. Then went to several more local crits. Finished 4th in Merced, finished 6th at Merco, 2nd and 3rd at Red Kite in Livermore. 

They let me upgrade to Cat 4. I'm curious to see if it gets a lot harder now...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Alex. I actually entered a local race today and got on the podium. At 8 weeks it's a touch early to be doing this and I'll hold off for a bit longer I think. The field was small, experienced and the course was wide open smooth and clean...

IIRC your upgrade criteria is a bit tougher than ours here in the states or is E4 similar to cat4? If so, cat4 is no easier or difficult than cat5 imho. Just comes down to who shows up that day and your fitness...good luck.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, meant Cat 4. Edited my post. Great that you made the podium after just 8 weeks.

Take it easy...




woodys737 said:


> Thanks Alex. I actually entered a local race today and got on the podium. At 8 weeks it's a touch early to be doing this and I'll hold off for a bit longer I think. The field was small, experienced and the course was wide open smooth and clean...
> 
> IIRC your upgrade criteria is a bit tougher than ours here in the states or is E4 similar to cat4? If so, cat4 is no easier or difficult than cat5 imho. Just comes down to who shows up that day and your fitness...good luck.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

First race [edit: this past Saturday]. In short, rough roads, flatted, had to wait a long time for wheel truck (it was behind the peloton of the category that started after us), chased to no avail. Turned off and went home...DNF. I did get some good pictures of the finishing sprint. Oh well, that's racing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nose is better. Still hoping the snow goes away in time for some solid outdoor riding and so it's not slick by race day. I've still got about 2 weeks for that to happen. Hopefully it warms up, but it could probably keep snowing off and on for another month or two.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I spent the last week traveling and could not bring a bike. I was able to go on a few hikes, a long walk, and lift weights. This morning I rode for just over two hours and it felt like I had not been on the bike for years.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Well...it's been 10 weeks since all the broken bones and carnage. I managed a podium two weeks ago and another yesterday. Both masters races and both criteriums. Yesterday happened to be the state championship criterium so even though I didn't win it I'm very happy with a podium considering all that's happened this year. Tough day with four teams well represented (me solo), very gusty conditions and the promoters raced two age classes together but scored us separately. Power was totally unremarkable but I raced a very tactically smart race. Just further proof there is more to racing than sheer power for us average joe's. 

Hope to get some week end days off to race some races in Socal and looking forward to my first cross season this fall. What an amazing roller coaster season so far...


----------



## PTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

I went to North GA with my sons junior team for a mini camp three weeks ago. While climbing up hog pen gap a younger guy on some carbon über light bike said as I passed him "nice old school Moots, haven't seen one of those in awhile" I was having no problem climbing faster than him but this statement stuck in my head. I returned home and have been considering scraping up the cash for an Sworks. 

Yesterday I won my masters race on a two man break that we started with 12 miles to go. 

Today my 40 year old self and my "old school Moots" are feeling pretty good. I won't be busting the piggy bank this year. 

Life is good!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Great job "Woodys737" ... Winning is always a good way to come back 

You already had your state championship crit races? We are only mid way through April ... our crit championships are not until August if I remember correctly.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Arizona just gets a bit warm starting in May really. State road race is next week end and the state crit cat1/2/3/4/5 the week after. Track and TT as well as high country races happen more in the summer months and cross starts in September. A couple years ago the state rr was just too hot with many needing medical attention from the heat. Things happening a bit earlier now for that reason. 

Socal is a short drive so many of us drive over for some racing during the peak heat in the summer...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

PTJ said:


> I went to North GA with my sons junior team for a mini camp three weeks ago. While climbing up hog pen gap a younger guy on some carbon über light bike said as I passed him "nice old school Moots, haven't seen one of those in awhile" I was having no problem climbing faster than him but this statement stuck in my head. I returned home and have been considering scraping up the cash for an Sworks.
> 
> Yesterday I won my masters race on a two man break that we started with 12 miles to go.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Yeah don't get rid of the Moots. On my bucket list of frames to have...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Since my last update I've had two wins and two DNPs. 

I'm definitely peaking. That's good, as the biggest races of my season are this Thurs, Fri and Saturday @ Sea Otter Classic. All is going according to plan except one small thing: Yesterday the mechanic noticed a crack in my new carbon frame.


----------



## lootcorp (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been considering giving racing a shot this year...Posts like the OP's make me hesitate a bit.

Is it too late for a 36 yo with no race experience at all to give it a shot? I've been working this year on improving my power and speed. I figure when I feel ready I'll join some fast club rides and see if I can keep up. When I can hang without getting dropped I'll consider a race.


----------



## PTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

36 is not too late. I tried my first crit year before last(I was 37). I bought a Moots compact that spring to just ride but was talked in to a crit. Loved it and did a lot of crits last year and a few road races. Upgraded to cat 4 last June and just got enough points Saturday to upgrade to 3's.

10 years ago I was smoking a pack a day and 60lbs heavier than I am currently. I got the bug on a Walmart mountain bike. Started dropping weight and finally quit smoking 8 years ago.


----------



## lootcorp (Feb 27, 2013)

PTJ said:


> 36 is not too late. I tried my first crit year before last(I was 37). I bought a Moots compact that spring to just ride but was talked in to a crit. Loved it and did a lot of crits last year and a few road races. Upgraded to cat 4 last June and just got enough points Saturday to upgrade to 3's.
> 
> 10 years ago I was smoking a pack a day and 60lbs heavier than I am currently. I got the bug on a Walmart mountain bike. Started dropping weight and finally quit smoking 8 years ago.


Big props on quitting smoking! I used to be a pack a day smoker. Now I don't smoke on a daily basis but I still "cheat" way too often. It makes absolutely no sense to smoke and try and ride a bike, let alone race one, so I am really trying to avoid the smokes 100% now. It's really tough! I know non-smokers look at people who smoke and wonder why they don't just stop, but it is truly amazing the little tricks your mind plays on you to get you to light up "just one last one!"

How did your first race go down?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

lootcorp said:


> Is it too late for a 36 yo with no race experience at all to give it a shot?


I don't think so. But you'll never know until you try.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

lootcorp said:


> I've been considering giving racing a shot this year...Posts like the OP's make me hesitate a bit.
> 
> Is it too late for a 36 yo with no race experience at all to give it a shot? I've been working this year on improving my power and speed. I figure when I feel ready I'll join some fast club rides and see if I can keep up. When I can hang without getting dropped I'll consider a race.


Don't make the mistake of reading one guys experience to sway your decision to race. If you want to race, race. If not fine, but group rides can be notorious for incidents and accidents as well. With that said, I think joining fast group rides is a very good, cheap and super fun way to get experience riding around others, etc...The main difference that causes crashes (IMHO) in races is when the more fit drill it and make the less fit go deep to hang in. When people go deep they take risks, are not as smooth with line and braking, try to stay glued too close the wheel in front, not as aware of what's happening in their immediate vicinity. In my last incident a very inexperienced rider made a very stupid and slightly crazy move which resulted in him crashing himself out which took a bunch of down as well. These things happen. I'm sure this isn't my last incident but, I'm already back at it and have bounced back really well for an old guy. 

Another option you may want to consider which I think helped me was years of mountain biking prior to taking up road. The races are different in that it's more you v. yourself. Kind of like a TT. You have a bit of time around other guys but, for the most part it's single file and on your own. You learn good bike handling skills and every ride is a great workout. If you crash it's most likely just going to be you going down due to your own mistake.

Ditto for cross racing from what I hear. Going to race cx this fall and really looking forward to it.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

My 2013 season started a little slow. Q1 was pretty busy for me with commitments to our business. I wasn't able to train as much as I would have liked. Nevertheless, I did my first race three weeks ago and took fifth place. I did another race yesterday and took second place. 

I have another race in two weeks which is a big one for me as it a local race for me and I try to do well there. My training schedule is back where I want it to be now. I can feel myself getting stronger and I can see my body getting leaner. Should be a good season!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> 4 races. 1 podium. 2 crashes. 1 frame destroyed. 1 set of shifters destroyed. 2 cracked helmets. 2 ER visits. 4 broken ribs. 1 broken clavicle. 2 punctured lungs. $1000's spent on gear and medical associated costs and lost income. 1 family vacation cancelled and 1 very pissed off wife. I don't blame her but after years of no incidents I'm just hoping this is bad luck.
> 
> My fitness was so much better than last year I have to admit I am a bit depressed. I was training hard and on target power wise to do ok this year (for me imho). It's hard to think about the fact that this fitness will slide. I think it will be possible, wife willing, the end of summer/fall might be good! I remain hopeful...
> 
> Hope you guys are fairing better!


feel your pain, brother. went down on a training ride about 4 weeks ago, broke at least 2 ribs from what I can tell.
I was also getting in distance shape for trail running and have been working through achilles tendonitis...PT once a week for the past 3. the ribs don't help that situation. starting to feel it all slide, which really sucks after training for a few months...frustrating at the very least.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Finally had my first road race. It was supposed to be a 4/5 race, but they combined us with Cat 3 on a hilly and windy road race. The Cat 3s were scored separately while racing with us. The pace set by the 3s was simply a little too much for me. I ended up getting flicked off the back in a long section of crosswinds. There was a section of rollers into a headwind before that turn. I'd like to think I could have moved up in this section if the Cat 3s weren't there. I was working fairly hard to hold and had no chance of moving up. 

My power meter seemed to indicate I peaked a few weeks ago, which would have been during the races I had to skip during sinus issues. I held pretty good power for me. It just wasn't enough for this race. 

I feel bad for the Cat 5s. The neutral roll out seemed to drop a heck of a lot of them, which was the goal of the Cat 3s and I don't blame them since it would have been a lot of riders in a single lane. It was a tough course to be riding solo. They seemed to trickle in for quite a while.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

spade2you said:


> Finally had my first road race. It was supposed to be a 4/5 race, but they combined us with Cat 3 on a hilly and windy road race. The Cat 3s were scored separately while racing with us. The pace set by the 3s was simply a little too much for me. I ended up getting flicked off the back in a long section of crosswinds. There was a section of rollers into a headwind before that turn. I'd like to think I could have moved up in this section if the Cat 3s weren't there. I was working fairly hard to hold and had no chance of moving up.
> 
> My power meter seemed to indicate I peaked a few weeks ago, which would have been during the races I had to skip during sinus issues. I held pretty good power for me. It just wasn't enough for this race.
> 
> I feel bad for the Cat 5s. The neutral roll out seemed to drop a heck of a lot of them, which was the goal of the Cat 3s and I don't blame them since it would have been a lot of riders in a single lane. It was a tough course to be riding solo. They seemed to trickle in for quite a while.



Throw in some sleet and snow and you pretty much have my last race. The 1 mile 'roll out' left me and a dozen others sucking wind. I mean c'mon.. I have been riding for a couple of years, go on the team rides with C'1 and C5's all thrown in together and since day 1 of riding with the teams I've never gotten dropped before the first 20-30 miles. I should have been fine in a C5 30 mile road race but there I was watching people who have never challenged my wheel a day in their life zoom away at mile 1.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wesb321 said:


> Throw in some sleet and snow and you pretty much have my last race. The 1 mile 'roll out' left me and a dozen others sucking wind. I mean c'mon.. I have been riding for a couple of years, go on the team rides with C'1 and C5's all thrown in together and since day 1 of riding with the teams I've never gotten dropped before the first 20-30 miles. I should have been fine in a C5 30 mile road race but there I was watching people who have never challenged my wheel a day in their life zoom away at mile 1.


No snow or sleet. There was some cold and stinging rain for a bit about 3/4ths of the way through that lasted a few minutes. It snowed earlier last week. 

Weather was upper 50's with a really strong wind. I felt a tad overdressed in the sheltered and tailwind sections. I was glad I had a base layer under my jersey and wind vest.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'm having mixed results. My first race - flatted and not able to catch back on. Second race (criterium) 2nd place. Got caught out by a bigger team and an earlier than anticipated attack. Third race, felt fantastic, then the big climb....dropped. Fought with a group of 4-6 others to catch the peloton. When we got close, they all started playing games. Trying to drop one another, not pulling through. WTF, we were chasing back to the front group, why the games? Fourth was an 8 mile TT that turned out to be a 10.t5 mile TT. That really messed with my brain (need to work on mental focus). Ended up 9th (not great at TT).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

They had the wrong distance listed for a course? That would suck. Several years back, I had a ~15 mile TT and I trained it a "few" times. On race day they cut off about a mile and a half. I was bummed since they removed part of a section into a headwnid and I underpaced it a bit.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> They had the wrong distance listed for a course? That would suck. Several years back, I had a ~15 mile TT and I trained it a "few" times. On race day they cut off about a mile and a half. I was bummed since they removed part of a section into a headwnid and I underpaced it a bit.


Yeah. The flyer and race information listed 7.86 or 7.68 miles (I can't remember exactly). We drove the course the day before looking for the landmark they had listed as the turn around point, but there were several buildings that fit the description. My teammates said that they were telling racers on the start line that it was 10.5 miles, but nobody ever told me. I went out harder than I should have. I felt great into the headwind at mile 3, so I pushed harder as I expected to turn around a mile 4 and then have a tailwind, but at mile 4, the turn around was nowhere in sight. It was at mile 5.25. It kind of sucked, but my teammate said my effort should be the same for an 8 mile TT as it would for a 10 mile TT. Oh well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Probably depends on how well you know the course and if you have a power meter. 

In my case, I had the map and trained the course almost a dozen times. I basically established an exact power for the course as shown. It was a big loop with the turnaround at about the 2/3rds point of the course. Sure, I added a little more power to the remainder of the course. I did alright and probably would have only been 2-3 positions higher. I was a little bummed since it was the last race of the year and I felt like I had a little more left in the tank at the end.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I could see that ... I don't think I'd want to race in 100+ degree weather much ... as it is, being in the Pacific NW I don't like racing when it's in the high 80's


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Well ... to this point I have 3 races in, all TT's.

I have two 2nd place finishes and a 3rd place finish so far. On two of the courses I've set PR's so I can't feel too bad about my performance so far. 

My focus has been TT's this year and am trying to win the "TT Cup" again this year ... so not a lot of road racing on the schedule, and looking at what's coming up, I only see maybe 2-3 mass start road races for me this season.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well ... to this point I have 3 races in, all TT's.
> 
> I have two 2nd place finishes and a 3rd place finish so far. On two of the courses I've set PR's so I can't feel too bad about my performance so far.
> 
> My focus has been TT's this year and am trying to win the "TT Cup" again this year ... so not a lot of road racing on the schedule, and looking at what's coming up, I only see maybe 2-3 mass start road races for me this season.


Three podiums!!!! Nice!


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I've done five road races this year so far and found something strange. 

Power numbers say I am weaker than last year, but my placings say otherwise. Last year never finished better than 17th in the 4/5's
This year so far. (12th, 4th, 2nd (1st ever podium), 7th... and a dismal 16th placing yesterday. I gave up in a field sprint because I spent way, way too much time working up front.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats on your podium. Your placing are better because you're racing smarter.

But are you training smarter? 

Why are your numbers lower?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Had my first TT of the year and finished mid pack despite skipping the road race earlier that morning. Felt really fatigued. Can't tell if I'm simply past form or if I've got too many irons in the fire.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks to the collegiate season and a local spring crit series I already have 13 races under my belt for the season(9 crits and 4 RR). I'd say its gone pretty well for it being my first year. Won a collegiate D race, upgraded to collegiate C's, won a 4/5 crit, upgraded to 4's, and got 6th in last week's 3/4 crit. Now the "real" season is getting underway with a road race next weekend. About 1/2 of it is dirt, so it should be interesting for sure.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

Last year at this time I had two wins and two podiums. This year I have one top five and one crash. So things are not going so well.

Keep calm and carry on, I suppose.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

Friday I went to do one last training ride before driving to Vermont for the Tour of the Dragons (which would have been my 3rd race this year). Stepped off my front step and yanked my back. Emergency visit to my PT, wife loaded the bike in the car for me and I started driving. Got 2/3 of the way there and turned around. Two days later and I can still barely stand up straight. Sigh. Two weeks 'til the next race. Bummed about missing this one, though.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I hope all is well with everyone so far in the race season. I am finally back from being down since mid march. My lung issue they found 4 holes in the right lung that kept it from inflating. After surgery, I have been back on the bike almost 4 days after (although the doc wasnt too happy with me). I feel strong but still labored in breathing and not controlling it like I should. My last eval the past monday shows lung healing nicely but still only at 30% (max will be 65% due to previous damage when I was a sick kid). He gave me a breathing machine to help with way I am breathing and attempt to fully inflate the lung. I missed 5-6 races and chompin at the bit to get out there. My plan is end of may first of June Onimun. I have less than a month to attempt to get my fitness back but just hope to finish and do ok in the race. Oh we got our new Kits in finally, and man are they stupid bright red! haha


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bump for midseason update.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I had a very crappy time trial. It was my highest priority race of the season. It ended up being a unseasonably cold and a downpour. My TT helmet visor was a bad idea. It wasn't supposed to rain according to the weather forecast and started shortly after I pulled up to the start line. I spent too much time wiping off my visor so I could see. The cold and wet conditions made my form suffer a little, too. I had previously set a personal best on that course 2 weeks prior, which had me bumming about race day.

There was a RR the following day that ended in a bunch sprint, which I didn't contest since I didn't think I'd be in the bunch. 

My goal was to make it to OR this summer for an uphill TT, which have been put on hold again due to leaky basement issues. 

Next race is in about 2 months. A lot of races local haven't been happening this year. Not good.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The first half was pretty good ... but things pick up a lot for me over the next two months (July/August).

I had two 2nd place and one 3rd place finish in the early season ITT's ... with two of the planned ITT's canceled for one reason or another, so the early season was cut a little short.

We had the State Championship TTT a bit over a week ago and it was my first year racing Senior Mens (1/2), which I knew was going to be very hard ... and it was. But we ended up on the Podium with 3rd place overall covering 23.8 miles in 49:41 with a 12 - 15 mph headwind on the way out (the course was a big rectangle).

Next month I start a 3 race ITT series ... then I have the state ITT championships the first week of August followed by 3 hill climbs ... so 7 weeks of racing in a row, four of which are part of the TT Cup of which I'm trying to win the 40+ division again.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Two podiums (crits), two 4th places (1 crit, 1 rr). At least three more races this year that are targets for me.

One podium (XC, MTB), this was my first race as a Cat 1. It felt better than I thought it would...which means I didn't go hard enough. Looking at the lap times, I could have easily done the same pace at the winner on the first lap, but my brain wasn't too sure I could have maintained a good pace for two more laps. Next race, I will go out harder and see how it works out in laps 2 and 3.


----------



## tommyosmena (Jun 20, 2013)

nice one bro .. sounds great


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Upgraded to a 3 early on... and now I'm still leading the NJ Cat3 cup after this weekend's stage race (my first!) so I'd say it's going very well. Grabbed a win earlier in the year (solo 20min breakaway, small cat3 field) and I'm consistently placing well.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

When does the cup end? 

I was in the running for a Cat 3 points series and waited until after the series ended to upgrade. I think I had 67 USAC upgrade points by the time it finished. Guys hated seeing me at the start line by the time it ended.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

There are 3 races left I believe but it's spread out over the next two months. One of the races I am 99% sure I am missing, unless I get a pass on my obligation to try and win the cup. So I may not win this thing unless I can get >20 points ahead.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck. Beware, it's a jump to go from being a big fish in the small Cat 3 pond to P1/2 packfill.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Good luck. Beware, it's a jump to go from being a big fish in the small Cat 3 pond to P1/2 packfill.


Thanks, and well understood. If I get to be a Cat2 (I only have 6 upgrade points right now), I will be more than happy to be packfill. I honestly never thought I could become a 3!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I mentioned that I had some nasal swelling earlier in the season. I thought cold weather aggrivated it. Had a big flare up last week. It didn't get in the way of racing since not much going on at the moment. Haven't had time to see the doc, although the swelling is starting to go down again.


----------

